
How a carding kingpin got caught - bradford
http://www.capitolhillseattle.com/2019/05/how-a-carding-kingpin-got-caught-and-dealt-a-death-blow-to-the-broadway-grill/
======
xt00
Darknet diaries has a great episode on this if you want an audio version of
this story: [https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/darknet-
diaries/id1296...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/darknet-
diaries/id1296350485?i=1000430170898)

~~~
dontbenebby
Darknet Diaries is in general a great podcast. I sometimes struggle when
otherwise good podcasts do security stuff because it's too high level for me
to be entertained. I think Jack does a good job of being accessible to n00bs
_and_ interesting to experts.

~~~
audiometry
Enjoy the podcast but wish the host would cease impersonating Ira Glass’
speaking patterns. It’s kind of creepy. Cannot imagine that it’s accidental.

------
miohtama
Note that if Visa/MasterCars were to force two-factor (or 3DS how they call
it) the cardster business would be severely hampered, as one could not simply
copy dumb credit card numbers around.

But they do not so, because the fraud cost is paid by merchants (fines, fraud
buffer in fee %) and ultimately the consumers as higher prices. Fraud does not
hurt Visa/MasterCard bottom line.

~~~
logifail
> were to force two-factor...

Q: How secure is the "forgot 3DS password" functionality on 3DS-enabled cards?

~~~
miohtama
It depends on a bank. It can be a mobile app based, but is often SMS based.

Still orders of magnitude safer than without.

------
username223
If you have some time, the linked presentation is worth watching:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Chp12sEnWk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Chp12sEnWk)

------
dsfyu404ed
Were there not enough vacation destinations in Russia or something? I don't
get why you would willingly travel internationally if the US wants you and
your home country doesn't care.

~~~
anbop
You can’t do a tropical beach vacation in Russia. But you’re right that if he
thought he’d spend 27 years in jail he would probably have forewent it.

~~~
hackermailman
Russia helpfully keeps annexing beach front territory like Crimea and Abkhazia
so future bond villains have more vacation options.

------
HeWhoLurksLate
I remember watching the talk about this- it was a _lot_ more interesting when
I realized that it was a recent event and _not_ something from ten years ago.

------
bradford
FYI: The title is copied as-is from the article, but it doesn't do a very good
job of selling the content.

Capitolhillseattle.com is a neighborhood blog, the 'Broadway Grill' is one of
the diners in that neighborhood, and it was merely one of many businesses that
got caught up in carding fraud. The scope of the article is much wider,
shedding some light on credit card theft, dark markets for stolen cards, and
the duel that goes on between the criminals and the authorities.

~~~
dang
Maybe we can widen the scope by dropping the diner.

------
vpribish
"carding" is apparently the trafficking in stolen credit cards and banking
information.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carding_(fraud)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carding_\(fraud\))

~~~
gumby
I clicked on the link wondering how a title like that could be about wool:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carding](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carding)

------
dralley
> Russian officials were not pleased. They accused the U.S. of “kidnapping”
> Seleznev in an attempt to trade him for whistleblower Edward Snowden, which
> the U.S. denied.

Wow, that's kind of a bombshell.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Only if it's true, which seems unlikely given that this was two years ago.

~~~
Kalium
What makes you think it's unlikely?

It strikes me as unsurprising that Russia would be willing to trade someone
who was once a PR coup (but is now mostly irrelevant) for someone who is
currently politically very connected. Snowden's asylum has always been on the
sufferance of the Russian government.

~~~
tinus_hn
What kind of burden is he? It’s not like he’s living in their embassy like a
pariah.

~~~
Kalium
In confess, I don't understand the question. I did not seek or choose to imply
in any way, shape, form, or manner that Snowden is a burden on the Russian
government. Indeed I have no reason to think he is.

Is it clearer if I say that Snowden's asylum was convenient for Russia, but
they today derive no clear benefit from his presence and thus apparently
tolerate him from lack of reason to disapprove?

~~~
tinus_hn
Sufferance implies tolerating something despite a burden, so yes.

It would be quite an accusation to imply the Russians use people as pawns like
that, by the way. I hope it’s not that bad.

~~~
Kalium
Is it possible you and I might be operating under different definitions? I am
using this one:

> absence of objection rather than genuine approval; toleration.

Of note is that this does not imply any suffering or burden. I understand that
other people might personally choose to subscribe to different definitions of
any given word.

As for the rest, I don't think it's at all difficult to believe the Russians
would use people as pawns that way. Especially when someone the ruling
autocracy likes (and has some obligation they care about to defend) is
concerned.

